# Swedish workwear available in Canada



## carpant (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi I have found the site Idealworkwear.com that is selling the Bjornklader clothing in Canada, I have been looking for these in Canada for a while after using them in Sweden for years thought others would like to know


----------



## cereal killer (Nov 8, 2010)

How do they hold up as far as durability? Seems a bit expensive for a pair of pants - $100, sheesh my wife would have a fit. LOL Thanks but I think I'll be sticking to my Carhartts, been wearin em before they were cool.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

Nearly everyone i know in the trade in the UK wears snickers workwear, which is also a swedish brand. The stuff is a bit pricey, but very good quality. www . snickers . se / Snickers /


----------



## Flacan (Aug 28, 2007)

The nice thing about these pants is that you are able put knee pads into the knee area, which you can use all day long, without even realizing that they are there. 

Also, other than for your hammer, and maybe nails, you don't need a tool-belt, as everything fits into the pants.

I have a couple pairs of these (similar, from Finland), and paid less than $50 for them.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Do they make insulated ones?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Love the pockets. By days end I would weigh an extra 50 pounds...*

Are those knee protectors in the front able to slip knee pads into?

Who sells them - Not Marks?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Are those knee protectors in the front able to slip knee pads into?
> 
> Who sells them - Not Marks?


http://www.idealworkwear.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=1


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

ihl hardware in woodbridge toronto


----------



## clinkard (Feb 23, 2009)

atlas machinery sells "skillers" which are just a different name for "snickers". 
fantastic pants. haven't tried the swedish blackladers(sp) but IHL has them. 
two of the best stores in toronto.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

clinkard said:


> atlas machinery sells "skillers" which are just a different name for "snickers".
> fantastic pants. haven't tried the swedish blackladers(sp) but IHL has them.
> two of the best stores in toronto.


IHL has them on sale now


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Belt with Stretch and bottle opener :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## CutTwice (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got some Blakladers 2 weeks ago. Last pair at Woodcraft were my size. 50% off. They are great once you get used to them. Since the pockets don't stay as open as a tool belt they can be a little awkward, but they are the best made pair of work pants I have ever owned. I found they are good for doing finish work on cabinets. No belts to scratch a finish or having to squeeze through tight spots. The hammer loop is not very easy to use. It takes two hands to get the handle into the loop, but once it is in, you hardly notice it's there. With everything closer to the body, the weight fatigue of the tools is not as noticeable.


----------



## buildagreg (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, Everyone is wearing Blaklader in Canada now. It's funny but all the guys I work with wear them and we make fun guys still wearing jeans. It's the same guys that snowboard in jeans!


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

We've been wearing the Bjornklader with kneepads and love them. I've had a pair of Blaklader for about 3 years and those are great too.

I think I like the knee pads in the Bjornklader better since they are taller.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAWt0/FKac-yE4YLg/s1024/20140116-IMG_1285.jpg


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got a pair for Christmas, wore them yesterday. Very comfortable I'll be excited to wear them doing interior finish on this project I'm working on all pre finished plywood panels, hate to scratch on with my tool belt.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Blakladers waist sizes are wrong and their length is off. In fact every pair I have bought leave the kneepad too low. Order next size up on waist and order next size down on length.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Shellbuilder said:


> Blakladers waist sizes are wrong and their length is off. In fact every pair I have bought leave the kneepad too low. Order next size up on waist and order next size down on length.


Are these pants worth it? A friend from Sweden is flying in next weekend and can readily get me a pair or two. But they're pretty pricey


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Shame you can't find the skillers over here easy anymore. I'm still on my pair that I got 3years ago.


----------



## Fredrik.E (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know if you have the same size in pants in the USA as we in Sweden but here we got 3 types of sizes .

C 50 for regular people 
C 150 for long people
D 50 for short people

There are big different between same size but diffrent brands


----------

